# Hotels close to Vicar Street



## Happy Girl (6 Jan 2009)

Can anyone suggest hotels close to Vicar Street.


----------



## Concert (6 Jan 2009)

Jurys Inn Christchurch, have stayed before when going to shows, very convenient.


----------



## Crescenter (6 Jan 2009)

Jurys Inn in Christchurch is fairly close and regularly have bargains.... 

EDIT: Just in before me above!


----------



## lou2 (6 Jan 2009)

Jurys Inn isn't a million miles away from there. Haven't stayed there though so don't know what it's like.

EDIT: Great minds...!!!!


----------



## Happy Girl (6 Jan 2009)

At 215euro per night in Jurys Christchurch me thinks I will be sleeping in the car.


----------



## extopia (6 Jan 2009)

Vicar St. is in central Dublin, so any city centre hotel would be OK - within walking distance or at most 7 or 8 euros in a taxi. So if price is the main point go with one of the cheaper hotels.

You might consider the , Exchequer St., definitely within walking distance and pretty reasonable. Never stayed there but I regularly visit the Library bar there, nice place and very friendly staff.


----------



## Havana (6 Jan 2009)

There's a couple of hotels on fishamble st. The harding and george frederick handel. Just across the road from jurys.

 or the arlington on lord edward st


----------



## mercman (6 Jan 2009)

Blooms in Temple Bar -- a bit further, but cheaper.


----------



## Sully1 (6 Jan 2009)

Camden Court Hotel is on Camden Street itself or the Jackson Court Hotel (where Coppers is) on Harcourt Street are another 2 alternatives. Both are supposed to be fine and reasonable.


----------



## Happy Girl (6 Jan 2009)

Stayed in the Camden Court myself before Xmas - fine hotel it has to be said. How close is it to Vicar Street?


----------



## Havana (6 Jan 2009)

You wouldn't really walk it. Certainly not after the show anyway. But its not too far by taxi. 

Couple of hotels on dame st are walkable to vicar st.


----------



## chrisboy (6 Jan 2009)

Are ya gonna go for a few drinks after Vicar st? If so maybe somewhere around temple bar would be more suitable.. Some real bargains at the mo also.. Big problems for a lot of city centre hotels at the mo..


----------



## Concert (6 Jan 2009)

Cant believe Jurys Inn Christchurch asking 215 euros for one night, total rip off.  Stayed in Jurys in Edinburgh before Xmas for three nights, paid 135 euros in total bed and breakfast for two people for the three nights.


----------



## chrisboy (6 Jan 2009)

flahers2 said:


> Cant believe Jurys Inn Christchurch asking 215 euros for one night, total rip off.  Stayed in Jurys in Edinburgh before Xmas for three nights, paid 135 euros in total bed and breakfast for two people for the three nights.



Try ringin them.. Drove by a few times last week, empty.. they gotta be offerin somethin better now..


----------



## WaterSprite (6 Jan 2009)

That's bizarre all right - presume (per OP's other post) OP wants to stay the night of 14th March, and it is indeed €215 (I had to check as I couldn't believe it either!)  Jury's Croke Park (which is a "proper" Jury's, not an Inn) is less than half that at €99 for two adults on the same date.  Really odd...

OP, I wouldn't bother getting hung up on staying near Vicar St (that's if you don't have a specific reason for staying very close by) as you are v close to town so you can stay just about anywhere between there and Grafton St.  And a taxi ride even to Jury's Croke Park would only be about €12.  I'd personally avoid the hotels on Fishamble St on a Saturday - having stayed in the neighbouring apartment block for a while, it gets very busy and noisy on Saturdays.  Have no idea what the Central is like for rooms but agree that the Library Bar is a hidden gem.


----------

